# How can I make my curls stay?



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 21, 2007)

This weekend Im celebrating my big 21st Bday




.Im tryna do the curly wavy long layered look.Like a smash of all of these together:

Attachment 36762

Attachment 36763

Attachment 36764

but whenever I style my hair,the curls fall and tangle.What can I do to keep it up at least for a entire night?


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2007)

Do some rag curls the night before! You can have your hair moisturizing at the same time they are forming curls. Just get your hair a little damp with setting lotion and leave-in conditioner spray, twist up your hair in many big sections all over your head (like 4 or 5), wrap twists around themselves or secure with a rag tie, wrap head in silk scarf, go to bed, wake up, shake 'em out!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, try setting lotion!

I have read good reviews about lottabody, I think revlon makes it.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 22, 2007)

Why don't you pincurl them the night before and take them out in the morning. Style it when you wake up and are ready to go.


----------



## PinkNLacy (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree on the pincurl... it worked for a friend of mine.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 24, 2007)

I use a curl setting spray....like VO5......you spray it on each piece before you curl it with a curling iron and my curls stay all night long!!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do some rag curls the night before! You can have your hair moisturizing at the same time they are forming curls. Just get your hair a little damp with setting lotion and leave-in conditioner spray, twist up your hair in many big sections all over your head (like 4 or 5), wrap twists around themselves or secure with a rag tie, wrap head in silk scarf, go to bed, wake up, shake 'em out! That is EXACTLY what I did, and the curls came out fantastic.


----------



## bottletree (Oct 28, 2007)

pin curl and rag rollers work magic


----------

